# can i create my own roller pigeon strains??



## pigeons_707 (Mar 31, 2014)

ok so i have 11 new roller pigeons of all colors chosen from a friend of mines who breeds and raises pigeons. from what i know of is that he only breeds the best rollers really not caring about the colors and sorts like that. on the other hand im more into unique purebred/strains and stuff like that. well he letted me know that 2 of the birds there were from a loft from some other breeder. (all brown with white tail and wings with brown spots on wings)he said never ever let these 2 birds fly because they came from this rare strain and the pair both looked exactly the same and were both brother and sister. since i have 4 breeder cages i put these 2 birds in one of them. hoping for some young to fly and breed(inbreeding). another pair these cool unigue markings(all white with black spots all over there body almost like an oreo) he didnt tell me nothing about this one. but since both were male/female i put them in another breeding cage to do the same thing like the other one. and one more were these 2 bald heads, looked just like the ones from the baldhead roller pigeon clubs. same i put these in another breeding cage in hopes of the same thing. the rest of the birds looked like mixed roller pigeons breeds wich im using as flyers. so with selective and careful inbreeding of these 3 pairs can i create 3 of my own strains?? and name the strains and pass them on to local friend breeders once prooven it is a new strain? how many generations have to happen to create a new one. how can i tell its a new strain?? im in no club its just for the fun i know the bald heads whont be a new strain since it is already one lol. thanxx! when i say careful breeding and inbreeding i mean choosing the best rollers and the not so good ones use them as flyers


----------



## pigeons_707 (Mar 31, 2014)

i mean not giving them to people but to just create a new strained family


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

Read this it might help you understand what a strain 

http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/strains.htm


----------

